# Southern Tas yakkers?



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Since my last visit to the forum quite a few new members from Sth Tas have joined up - fantastic! Is anybody interested in a group outing sometime soon, maybe chasing Derwent sea-runners North of Bridgewater?


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm interested. Now that I've got the yak and had a couple of sessions to get used to paddling, I now need to work out how to fish on it. So a group session sounds the go. :wink:

The wind was a bastard on the weekend. :evil: But a good way to get used to paddling I spose. :roll:

Cheers
Craig


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

peter, I'd be in that.
I fished north of bridgwater in my stinkboat yesterday with my brother and we boated 4 nice browns up to 3 1/2 pound on sp's.
It should continue to fish well as long as we get no rain.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Have heard this area is fishing well. How about this Saturday, morning or arvo is fine with me, but would _prefer_ arvo. We could all meet at the carpark at Granton, adjacent to Bridgewater Bridge, and take it from there. Maybe launch up near Norske Skog...what time suits?

Took my yak out along the Bedlam Walls on Saturday afternoon, lots of weed coming down, kept fouling lure. No fish, but got unnervingly close to half a dozen dolphins. One jumped clear of the water literally metres from me. Of course I don't have a picture - I was too busy keeping out of the way. I did NOT want a swim. Battled all the way out into a stiff Westerly.

Good day though.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

yep sounds good.
heres a pic to get everybody keen.
I got this one above norsky skog in the stink boat yesterday on a SP.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice brown Sam, Blaen may be interested although i have to work. Look forwards to reading your report if you guys hook up.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

There's a kids birthday in the morning on Saturday, but I will be able to make it in the arvo.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Great looking fish Sam!
Re Saturday: How about the Bridgewater Bridge car park, in Granton, at 2.30 pm on Saturday (26th) - I'll be there and it would be great to meet up with a few other yakkers. Look for a dull green Mercedes station wagon with a blue and white Perception Swing on the racks.
At this stage the long range forecast looks OK, so...
See ya'll there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi guys unfortunately i have to work sounds like i will missing out on some fun! I work at Norske skog so i will keep an eye out. Try to catch an incoming tide i find this is where most whitebait movement occurs. Went for a yak today in the jordan river for a couple of hours and nailed a searunner.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi guys,

This week end maybe tough for me sorry, lots of family things on, if I can reshuffle them I will though. I will let you know.



> Barrabeachy said:
> Hi guys unfortunately i have to work sounds like i will missing out on some fun! I work at Norske skog so i will keep an eye out. Try to catch an incoming tide i find this is where most whitebait movement occurs. Went for a yak today in the jordan river for a couple of hours and nailed a searunner.


Barra, how is that Outfitter going? I really want to see that baby in action, the boy is now starting to put pressure on me to get a dual yak so I may have to upgrade soon :roll:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi again Guys,

So because I am incredibly anal about things being organised, I have started this thread in Fishing Trips:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3265

To hopefully get us all together from all over the state for a day or weekend. Hopefully we can set up a monthly. quarterly or what ever Tassie Yakking Day

Sorry Peter, I am not intentionally trying to hijack this thread and I will try to get there Saturday myself with a bit of luck.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I burnt some brownie points and got the Leave Pass, so I should see you guys there at Granton at 2:30, will probably be there earlier but no dramas.

Look out for an orangy-bronze colour Honda CRV with a Hobie on top 8)


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

See you all there tomorrow. Can't wait.  
Didn't get any fishing in last w'end, but got a good look at the new Incat boat, as you can see.
Peter


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool photo. It's amazing where you can get to in a yak. :shock:

See you at 2:30

Cheers
Vert


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice trout Sam,they are a lot of fun on light gear


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Totally awesome day today. It was good to meet you guys and get out there and have a paddle. Conditions were perfect - except for the low flying shot gut pellets landing in the water. :evil:

The trout I came across, busting up the whitebait certainly was frustrating. But it just makes me more eager to give it another shot.

And congratulations Sam on that decent sized trout as your first yak caught fish. 8)

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

It was a great afternoon and made all the better by meeting up with fellow AKFF'ers.

Dodging the shot gun pellets was a bit of added fun that I didn't expect, seeing them land in the water a few inches from the Yak was a bit disconcerting. :shock:

Sam did a great job landing his Trout, congrats mate.

I can't wait to read Peter's Report and seeing the pics of us lolling about in such rough conditions :wink:


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep - sure was good to meet some other yakkers, and a very pleasant afternoon on the water to boot. I am glad ONE of us got a fish. The pics I took are all on film, so they'll be posted in couple of days. Keep watching. And don't get shot...
Peter.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

> Dodging the shot gun pellets was a bit of added fun that I didn't expect, seeing them land in the water a few inches from the Yak was a bit disconcerting.


What the? :?:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

PoddyMullet said:


> > Dodging the shot gun pellets was a bit of added fun that I didn't expect, seeing them land in the water a few inches from the Yak was a bit disconcerting.
> 
> 
> What the? :?:


 :lol: 
There is a small Gun Range next to the river, it sounded like a few people were firing at Clay Pigeons that aftenoon and about 5 seconds after each shot a shower of pellets would rain down onto the river, luckily we all managed to avoid them.

I doubt they would have done more than sting a bit at that range, but it made for a bit of excitment, paddling around the outer edge of the drop zone.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Here be some pics gentlemen. I have a few more too, so pm me if you want me to email them to you direct (the uncompressed files are pretty big)
Peter.
Lets start thinking about some dates for Craigebourne Dam. I will post my preferred November/ Pedder times very soon...


----------

